# cocaine



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

has anyone used deer cocaine i have heard very mixed review you guys have any ideas? thanks


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, A friend of mine swears by it, so I gave it a try. Didn't do anything. I put it right off a big trail, just like he did, they never touched mine, and his is about a 6x8 fully distoyed area, they love it at his place. Never had anything at mine.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

When i used it i mixed it in a 5 gallon bucket with water then poured it on the ground. after two weeks there was a 3 foot diameter 1 foot deep hole where the deer had eaten all the dirt.

mark


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

i put mine like 1 1/2 feet off a trail and never had a deer touch it. but i have heard other people love it


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

they didn't like mine too much


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Infact, I ahve never had a one work for me at all! And right now I'm hunting this real good stand, I've had a nice 7 under mystand, (1 1/2 yr old) and two different 9 points as close as 50 yards. They won't respond to any grunts, its too early. So, what would you guys say is the best food/mineral attractant to use? 
Thanks,
Al

:beer:


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

I tried it and it seemed to work better 6-8 months after I put it out. I think if they need it they eat it.


----------



## Trapper155 (Mar 28, 2006)

i put it about 5 feet of a trail and they loved it. i mixed it in a 5 gallon bucket with water from the pond just up the trail and mixed it with a big limb that was laying there so there wasent much human sent, then i took a metal rake and kinda mixed it in to the soil and they used it in about a week. i half to replace it about every three months.


----------

